# another sump question(syphon questions)



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

ok so what if there is a power outage(like i often get) and the return pump fails and the water leval drains untill the overflow box emptys and the syphon stops(as designed) but then the power comes back on and the return kicks back on? will the display overfill or is the syphon gonna come on again somehow? is there a way around a flood???:-?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The overflow box should be designed so that the siphon does not break.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

if it is a U-tube style overflow box they stay underwater at all times and should keep a siphon. if its an enclosed box an aqualifter will keep the siphon going ( until the tubing clogs, lol ) but your best method IMO is drilling the tank or getting one reef ready.


----------



## jwalker314 (Jul 27, 2009)

+1 for drilling and reef ready


----------



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

i understand how it works now.


----------

